# Specialized Big Hit FSR 1 2009 review



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: i have that bike upgraded with the 2009 set of shimano saint brakes, Rock shox boxxer race coil 2009 and the fox dh 4.0 coil, its a good freeride bike , but the frame can take all, its heavy and you can test it with all kind of downhill trails and drops, but you have to change the rims, 

I EXPECT A BETTER REVIEWS OF THIS BIKE , OR WHAT THINGS ARE BAD ABOUT THAT BIKE


----------



## mobile chernobyl (Apr 12, 2006)

looks flexy, and it doesn't come in rootbeer.


----------



## fred6ft (Mar 15, 2009)

got this bike and can tell you that it not flexy at all. i hammered this bike at full speed today, 6ft drops, gaps, doubles, berms you name it, it handled everything i through at it. its is awesome. it was my first ride on it and i wanted to see what it could do. i took it easy the first time down and i crashed and thought, f*** this, im gonna go for it.

it handles really well. its got such a relaxed head angle and i thought that it was not gonna suit the bike, but it does. it corners really well and you can trust the dual compound tires that specialized has stolen of maxxis high rollers. 

there is some bad stuff...the shox and fork. it is bad. i bottomed the fox vanilla out so many times, i lost count, and the marzocchi z1 sport is just not that. i could not get the travel, but these things are all easily sorted. change the spring and play around a bit with the oils and air in the fork and i think this should sort it. will definately change the fork when ive got some money around.

if you are looking for a good freeride/downhill bike which is affordable and you can pimp up as you get money, THIS IS IT!!!!

if you are looking for a competition freeride/downhill bike then this is not it, but you wont get it either for this price. so don't buy a bike for this price and think that you can ride like steve peat, cause you just cant for this price.


----------



## george_dh (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks man, but i sold the bike like 2 months ago or before christmast i think so, its a great bike, but exactly like you said not for racing and i sold it, i got a better bike in my opinion but with this problems with money i would need to wait long time to upgrade it.


----------

